# Wieviel Gehalt kann man erwarten?



## Jens_N (2 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und aus NRW. Habe ich schon viel rumgestöbert und finde das Forum richtig gut. 
Ich wollte mal eine Frage zum Thema Einkommen stellen. Mit meinen Kollegen rede ich zwar über solche Dinge, aber genaue Zahlen will irgendwie niemand sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist es bei uns so, dass viele Leute trotz gleicher Tätigkeit ganz unterschiedlich verdienen. Je nachdem, wie gut sie sich halt beim Thema "Gehalt" verkauft haben.
Da ich also kaum Vergleiche habe, würde mich interessieren, was man Eurer Erfahrung nach erwarten kann.
Ich bin 30 Jahre, habe damals erst Elektriker gelernt und dann studiert arbeite nun seit knapp zwei Jahre als Dipl. Ing (FH) Automatisierungstechnik in einem ca. 700 Mann großem Maschinenbauunternehmen. 
Die Arbeit macht Spaß (unabhängig vom Geld) und ich denke, dass mein Gehalt von 3200€ Brutto angemessen ist!? Das einzige was mich manchmal zweifeln lässt, sind Freunde, die teilweise auch ohne Studium wesentlich mehr verdienen (Brutto). Es ist bei denen aber auch eine andere Berufssparte. Deswegen wüsste ich gerne von Euch, was Ihr so für Gehaltsvorstellungen nach ca. 2 Jahren, 5 Jahren und mehr Berufsjahren habt/hättet.

Allen noch ein schönes Restwochenende,
Jens


----------



## Gala30 (2 März 2008)

*Kommt mir wenig vor ?!?!*

Also ich weiss net ich hab so zwischen 2.200 2.400 Brutto da kommt mir das als Dipl.Ing doch recht wenig vor kann dass sein


----------



## eYe (2 März 2008)

Ich habe "nur" Abitur und danach Elektrotechnik studiert, bekomme nun als frischgebackener Dipl.-Ing. (FH) 3.000€ plus 13tes Gehalt. 
Das ist so der Schnitt für momentane Abgänger von der FH, geht natürlich auch höher. Bekannter von mir steigt mit 46.000€ ein 

Also wenn bei dir alles i.O. ist und deine Qualifikationen stimmen würde ich sagen du könntest in Sachen Gehalt noch etwas mehr herausholen...


----------



## Jens_N (2 März 2008)

Hallo,
13. Monatsgehalt kriege ich auch, bzw. ca. 50% Urlaubsgeld und ca. 50% Weihnachtsgeld, was ja ungefähr aufs Selbe hinauskommt.
Ich hatte damals auch Vorstellungsgespräche, bei denen ich hätte höher einsteigen können, aber in punto "Freude an der Arbeit" bin ich hier schonmal sehr zufrieden. Da ich auch erst kürzlich etwas mehr Gehalt bekommen habe, wollte ich auch erst in ca. nem Jahr wieder beim Chef an der Tür kratzen. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn noch mehr Leute persönliche Beispiele nennen.
VG,
Jens


----------



## nade (2 März 2008)

Gala30 schrieb:


> Also ich weiss net ich hab so zwischen 2.200 2.400 Brutto da kommt mir das als Dipl.Ing doch recht wenig vor kann dass sein



Ehm... also angabe als was wäre evtl schon nicht schlecht. Die Lohneinstufung klingt nach Handwerk mit Gesellenlohn+ Fortbildungen.
Also als fruschgebackener Handwerksmeister als Geselle eingestellt mom ohne Überstundenvergütung zwichen 2000-2400.


----------



## Gala30 (2 März 2008)

*joa das wär net schlecht*

also joa ich nehm als E-Inst. Geselle gern die 3000€ brutto plus 13.*ROFL*


----------



## nade (2 März 2008)

Ehm huppala. Also fürn Ing ists etwas dürftig. Oder Brutto mit Netto vertauscht?
zu 3000 Netto würd ich bestimmt auch nicht nein sagen *gggg*


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (2 März 2008)

3000 Euros netto????

Geil!!!! Wo????

Ich habe nicht studiert, aber  Brutto kratze ich nicht allzu weit entfernt von den 3500 Euro. Plus 13. Monatsgehalt.

Dafür packe ich aber auch in allerhand Schmutz (*zugeb), wo manch einen das Würgen packt.

Als ich als noch als Monteur durch Deutschland reiste, hatte ich 2400 Euro brutto. Wobei das aber auch nur ein "3-Mann-Betrieb" war.


----------



## Jens_N (2 März 2008)

Hmmm, also bis jetzt sieht´s ja nicht so doll für mich aus.
Aber mal abwarten, wer noch alles schreibt.


----------



## Ralf1969 (2 März 2008)

Versuch es mal bei der VDI Nachrichten (Gehaltscheck) hier http://www.ingenieurkarriere.de/bewerberservice/beratung/gehaltscheck/gehaltscheck.asp

Das ist für einen Überblick ganz nützlich.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 März 2008)

... die Frage mit dem Gehalt ist m.E. schwer zu beantworten, da sie sich aus meiner Sicht auch stark nach dem Tätigkeitsbereich und der daran gekoppelten Verantwortung orientiert. Ein weiterer Punkt ist der damit verbundene Streß und auch der Zeit-Einsatz.

Somit halte ich (persönlich) ein Gehalt von 3200 € Brutto für genauso realisitisch wie ich auch ein Gehalt von 5000 € für realisierbar halte. Kommt immer darauf an, was du so machst ...

Gruß
LL

Ach ja, der Spaß-Faktor ist bei der ganzen Geschichte natürlich auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Komponente ...


----------



## IBN-Service (2 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, der Spaß-Faktor ist bei der ganzen Geschichte natürlich auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Komponente ...




Hallo Larry,

nur kann man das Gehalt _vorher _vereinbaren.

Welcher Spaß-Faktor sich einstellt, dass weis man meist erst _später_...  

CU

Jürgen

.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 März 2008)

@Jürgen:
Sag das nicht ... In meinem Anstellungs-Vertrag steht drin, dass ich auch wieder gehen darf, wenn ich keinen Spass mehr an der Arbeit habe ... :wink:


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 März 2008)

... genau ...
Aber so weit waren wir bisher noch nicht ...


----------



## Jens_N (2 März 2008)

Also Personalverantwortung habe ich keine. Anspruch und Stress sind ja immer relative Aussagen. Ich arbeite meist eng mit den Konstrukteuren zusammen, vor allem, wenn es um den Punkt Sicherheit geht. Wenn ich die Anlage programmiert habe, mache ich im Hause die Inbetriebnahme, im Spezialfall auch beim Kunden. Der Zeitdruck ist immer sehr hoch, sodass trotz eigentlicher 35Stunden-Woche doch meistens eine 50 Stunden-Woche herauskommt. Die Überstunden werden gesammelt und irgendwann entweder abgefeiert oder ausbezahlt, das ist schonmal gut.


----------



## Roos (3 März 2008)

Hallo Jens,

also ich habe gerade ausgelernt und arbeite jetzt als Programmierer und 
E-konstrukteur in einem Maschienenbauunternehmen.
Mein Einstiegsgehalt beträgt rund 2600€ als BA-Student für Automatisierungstechnik. (d.h. ich bin nur 3 Monate pro Semester für die Firma ansprechbar, da ich die anderen 3 Monate in Mannheim an der FH bin.)
Personelle Verantwortung habe ich wie du auch keine, aber der Zeitliche druck ist ebenfalls sehr groß.
In diesem Sinne finde ich den von dir genannten Gehalt etwas niedrig, da du ja bereits mit deinerm Studium fertig bist und eine Anstellung als Ing. FH hast. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

MfG Roos


----------



## maxi (3 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe da auch schon einen Konträr zu Bekannten mit wesentlich höheren Brutto gesehen. Jedoch hatten die meist alle AT Verträge ohne Überstundenbezahlung, keien Überstundenzuschläge usw.

Hinzu kommt das sich der Lohnanstieg in unseren Bereich (Da manche Firmen schneller, manche langsamer Aggieren) durch den Mangel an Technikern/Meistern/Ingeneueren jetzt gerade abspielt.

In unseren Bereich ist ja eine 65-75 Stunden Woche schon fast normal.
(Jedenfalls bei mir immer früher). Einige wissen ja noch wie ich die letzten Jahren am Rudern (Wie in so nen Rennruderboot) war, so wird es auch dien meisten von uns gehen.

Als Meister / Ingeneuer 3000 netto verdienen geht, jedoch muss dann auch die Arbeit, Qualität und das Können stimmen. Dies bedeutet du musst auch die Arbeit für dein Geld bringen. Geschenkt bekommt man heute nur noch selten etwas (Stellen wie Obermeister usw. gibt es ja nirgends mehr). Doch was teils mit jungen Ingeneueren geschieht, das die erst mal teuer eingekauft werden und meist dann nach 1-2 Jahren wieder fallen gelassen ist sehr bedenklich; Sie gewäöhnen sich an ein hohes Gehlat sehr schnell, jedoch sind dann andere Firmen nicht mehr bereit dies zu zahlen und es endet sehr oft in einen kleinen persönlichen Fiasko (Gerne zu beobachten bei BWL und Jura Studenten).

Persönlich kann ich hier zu diesen Thema einen Ratschlag geben:
Geld ist nicht alles; Viel Geld kommt durch sehr viel Arbeit; Viel Arbeit geht auf die Gesundheit und auf den Ausgleich.






PS: Die Leute die nen neuen A6 oder M5 Fahren sind die Leute die auch Samstag stets arbeiten; Das Auto könen Sie meist nur durch 1 Tag mehr die Woche kompensieren.


----------



## maxi (3 März 2008)

Jens_N schrieb:


> Also Personalverantwortung habe ich keine. Anspruch und Stress sind ja immer relative Aussagen. Ich arbeite meist eng mit den Konstrukteuren zusammen, vor allem, wenn es um den Punkt Sicherheit geht. Wenn ich die Anlage programmiert habe, mache ich im Hause die Inbetriebnahme, im Spezialfall auch beim Kunden. Der Zeitdruck ist immer sehr hoch, sodass trotz eigentlicher 35Stunden-Woche doch meistens eine 50 Stunden-Woche herauskommt. Die Überstunden werden gesammelt und irgendwann entweder abgefeiert oder ausbezahlt, das ist schonmal gut.


 
Hier solltest du jedoch bedenken das du mit deinen Stundenkonto der Firma einen meist hohen Kredit gibst. Als ich jung war machte ich auch mal den Fehler in 2 Jahren fast 500 Überstunden anzusammeln.
Als ich mich anders orientwieren wollte kahm mein Erwachen über die Versteuerung der Stunden. Da blieb nicht sehr viel Geld über.


----------



## nade (6 März 2008)

Zu den Gleitzeitstunden, die nutze ich immer rigoros um wenn mal gerade nicht so sehr die Lust, oder es brennt nicht mal umgekehrterweise früher schluss zu machen. Werden zwar immer mehr anstelle weniger, aber wenns auch grummele gibt, ich nehm mir durch die Gleitzeit halt eben die Freiheit die Stunden auch mal mit weniger Arbeiten zurück zu holen.
Mehr als in Freizeit ist bei dem Steuersystem nicht machbar.
Mir reichts schon anderthalb Woche für de Staat pro monat arbeite zu gehn, dann muß ich ja wohl nicht auch noch von nem Monat Überstunden 3 Wochen mir rauben lassen....


----------



## repök (6 März 2008)

Also ich (Techniker) habe vor kurzem folgendes Angebot bekommen:
2800 Brutto + Firmenauto bei 180h/monat
Und habs ausgeschlagen......


----------



## plc_tippser (8 März 2008)

Eigentlich ist die Antwort ganz einfach.

Du kannst wesentlich mehr verdienen, du musst nur die passende Firma finden. Da wo du bist wird dir wohl kaum ein 30% Gehaltssprung zugestanden, gib da mal eine Begründung für an  .
Naja, die letzten 2 Jahre habe ich langsam gehen lassen, aber jetzt.... .

Was kann passieren bei anderen Firmen? viel Reisen, doffe Koleggen...

pt


----------



## zotos (8 März 2008)

Jens_N schrieb:


> ...
> Die Arbeit macht Spaß (unabhängig vom Geld) und ich denke, dass mein Gehalt von 3200€ Brutto angemessen ist!? Das einzige was mich manchmal zweifeln lässt, sind Freunde, die teilweise auch ohne Studium wesentlich mehr verdienen (Brutto). Es ist bei denen aber auch eine andere Berufssparte. ...



Das Dir die Arbeit Spaß macht ist schon mal sehr viel wert. Beziehen sich die 3200€/Monat die Du erwähnt hast auf eine 40h Woche und Überstunden werden bezahlt bzw. abgefeiert? Dann ist das sicher kein Hungerlohn. Klar gibt es genügend Leute die mehr bekommen und man sollte es denen auch nicht neiden. Zumal die von den Du berichtest in einer anderen Firma und gar in einer ganz anderen Berufssparte sind.

Ich kenne keine Firma die in meinen Augen wirklich gerecht entlohnt. Ich habe auch schon Leute gesehen die bei dem was die so abliefern eigentlich noch Geld bringen müssten.

Aber auch innerhalb einer Firma, ist immer eine Frage wie man sich verkaufen kann. Gerade technische Pfeifen schaffen es auch immer wieder sich als Helden zu verkaufen. Die berichten so lebhaft von kleinen Problemen, dass der praxisfremde Chef den Eindruck erhält das diese Pfeife da echt was gerissen hat. Andere Kollegen die einfach ohne zu jammern ihren Job tun erwecken bei einem solchen Chef auch schnell den Eindruck als ob sie nur pipifax Aufgaben haben.


----------



## tuppes38 (8 März 2008)

Zitat von Zotos:

Aber auch innerhalb einer Firma, ist immer eine Frage wie man sich verkaufen kann. Gerade technische Pfeifen schaffen es auch immer wieder sich als Helden zu verkaufen. Die berichten so lebhaft von kleinen Problemen, dass der praxisfremde Chef den Eindruck erhält das diese Pfeife da echt was gerissen hat. Andere Kollegen die einfach ohne zu jammern ihren Job tun erwecken bei einem solchen Chef auch schnell den Eindruck als ob sie nur pipifax Aufgaben haben.

*ACK* 

Absolut richtig was Zotos dort sagt.
Diese Kollegen sollten besser nach ihren Schauspielkünsten bezahlt werden.
Da wird aus einem Fliegenschiss ein riesiges Problem gemacht und die wirklich banale Lösung , dem Chef als Kunstwerk verkauft.

Schade das manche Vorgesetzte leider nicht den Überblick haben und soetwas durchschauen.

ABER: Abgerechnet wird am Schluss UND: Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben.

Gruß


----------



## kermit (8 März 2008)

> Mir reichts schon anderthalb Woche für de Staat pro monat arbeite zu gehn, dann muß ich ja wohl nicht auch noch von nem Monat Überstunden 3 Wochen mir rauben lassen....


 
wenn ich sowas lese, platzt mir regelmäßig der Kragen.

1. Dieser Staat - das sind schließlich WIR ALLE

2. gibt es regelmäßig 5000 Brutto, dann ist das OK. Gibt es regelmäßig 3000 Brutto, kann man davon auch leben. Gibt es regelmäßig 3000, kommen ausnahmsweise 5000, dann hör ich immer das Gejammer über die Abzüge ??? Was soll denn der sagen, der regelmäßig 5000 bekommt?


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 März 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> Dieser Staat - das sind schließlich WIR ALLE


 
Bis du da ganz sicher ...?
Mir kommt das oft ganz anders vor ...


----------



## MW (8 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bis du da ganz sicher ...?
> Mir kommt das oft ganz anders vor ...


 
Frei nach dem Motto: "Du bist Deutschland"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Bis du da ganz sicher ...?
> Mir kommt das oft ganz anders vor ...


 

Jetzt bitte kein Gejammer über den Deutschen Staat....... Wem es hier nicht gefällt der kann ja seine Sachen packen und gehen (finanziert durch die TV-Serie "Die Auswanderer").... 
Ich hätte da auch ein paar nette Adressen für die Ausreisewilligen  


Natürlich ist in D nicht alles toll... aber vieles VIEL besser als woanders....


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 März 2008)

@Axel:  Da fand ich den Beitrag von MW besser ... 

Was hat das jetzt eigentlich noch mit der Überschrift des Threads zu tun ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 März 2008)

@ Ralf

Nix... Ich denke das Thema ist auch durchgekaut. In D wird ja wenig über das Gehalt gesprochen und mir ist es sogar vertraglich verboten.......


----------



## Jens_N (9 März 2008)

Sorry, war ein paar Tage abwesend. 
Mein Gehalt bezieht sich auf eine 35Stundenwoche. Ich denke immer noch, dass es ganz O.K. ist. In einem Jahr werde ich dann wieder bei Chef vorsprechen
Vielen Dank an alle für die Beiträge.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Gronimo (12 März 2008)

Hallo Jens_N

folgender Link hilft Dir bestimmt weiter
http://www.lohnspiegel.de/main/LohnundGehaltsCheck


----------



## drfunfrock (14 März 2008)

Wers mag, es lohnt sich einmal in Europa umzuschauen. Denn die deutschen Firmen zählen nicht gerade zu den grosszügisten. Ich mit Ing. (FH) kassierte letztes Jahr ungefähr 70.000EU in N. Die Abgabenlast ist in dieses Regionen etwas besser als in D. Bei 40.000EU liegt die Abgabenlast bei etwa 30% dh. wesentlich niedriger als in D. Die Preise lieger hier leicht über Hamburger Niveau. Zinszahlungen auf Schulden können z.T. direkt von der Steuer abgezogen werden. Die Konditionen sind also sehr gut. 

In Belgien und GB sollen die auch recht gut zahlen. Dänemark hat nur den Nachteil extrem hoher Steuern.


----------

